# Swinger Trailer



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I just bought a swinger 1k and would love to see what your trailers look like. Can you PM me pictures or post some pictures of them so I can get one built. If you have a set of drawings or a place on the west coast that made yours and can make mine please let me know.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Congratulations you made the right choice!!!


----------



## Steves1967 (May 16, 2012)

Swinger trailer?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes a trailer for my Swinger 1k forklift. Most people know what I am talking about. (Not trying to be rude).



Trevor Mansell said:


> Congratulations you made the right choice!!!


Yes cant wait for it to be delivered next week.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Steves1967 said:


> Swinger trailer?


Ya. The kind you get from hooking up with the wrong "pickup."


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I ended up buying one of these in a 14+4. http://www.loadtrail.com/detail.cfm?model=TD14&desc=Tilt Deck Gravity 14,000 Lb w/6" Channel Frame
Not so much because it's ideal for trailering a Swinger but because it is pretty versatile to use for a lot of things and you can even carry some pallets in front of the machine if need be. It's $1,000 less than the ones that A&O sell and it has two 7,000 lb. axles instead of 1 8,000 lb. axle. Of course the big trade off is its a bit oversized.


----------



## Steves1967 (May 16, 2012)

Ok, very good. I have been curious if I could build a three axle fifth wheel trailer and use it with a one ton or perhaps f-450 f-550 truck and carry pallatized bees AND a swinger or hummer bee type forklift.


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

jim lyon said:


> Of course the big trade off is its a bit oversized.


It's my understanding that a second axel "can" under some circumstances cause you problems with DOT


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

dback said:


> It's my understanding that a second axel "can" under some circumstances cause you problems with DOT


Good point. Going over 10,000 gvw with your trailer can create a new set of problems if you are traveling out of state.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

Steves1967 said:


> Ok, very good. I have been curious if I could build a three axle fifth wheel trailer and use it with a one ton or perhaps f-450 f-550 truck and carry pallatized bees AND a swinger or hummer bee type forklift.


I have come to the conclusion that it is a good idea to always have an extra axle. Aside from the cost of tires, i have never found a downside to having the extra capacity. Sure, it's overkill most of the time, but I like not having to really be concerned with overloading a trailer.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

here is a purpose built one Mike. http://www.jacobsentrailer.com/trailers/beekeeper/

I found a 12'tandom tiltbed on craigslist, otherwise I was looking at the jacobsen trailers to haul mine on. Scott


----------



## Beesrme (Feb 4, 2011)

Eastside I had a trailer made in Los Banos Ca. a shop their makes them they are mostly 2 axles and built to you swinger. I had mine built there and have been pleased with it it tows easily and backs up good it is easy to turn around in tight spaces I use a 1 tom chevy with 12 ft bed can haul 80 hives. So if you are interested you can contact me for a phone number to the shop.


----------



## Steves1967 (May 16, 2012)

Beesrme, does the trailer hold the forklift and some bees?


----------



## Beesrme (Feb 4, 2011)

no trailer only hold forklift, if someone wants to have a trailer which they carry behind a truck like fifth wheel and also carry hives I have seen them but those are special order. Or home built.


----------



## Steves1967 (May 16, 2012)

Well, luckily as soon as I finish the 20' farm truck bed for my cousin he needs me to build a 24' trailer to tow behind it. I think I will have him pay for it in steel and trailer axles for myself


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Can someone PM me a picture of a purpose built Swinger trailer. Maybe the generic one is what people have built but, I think there are ones built especially for the Swingers. (And yes I know it is a funny word, just do a Google for swingerforklift.com)

I am thinking that it would look similar to the HB one at A&O http://www.hummerbee.com/hauler.html Looks like it is just the right size and would be shorter to turn with.

Thanks for the link to Jocobsen. I will check into that as well as having one built locally.


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

Something you may want to have on the trailer is electric over Hydraulic brakes. I had several trailers with the normal trailer brakes that wear out quickly. The E/H brake trailers are going 50m plus miles be fore needing Maintenance


----------



## Beesrme (Feb 4, 2011)

EastSideBuzz here are pictures of my trailer, starting from the front two views one standing back the other up close so you can see the tongue is adjustable then moving around the left side you can see how compact the trailer is (the one thing I would change is a little more space between the tires) we used torsion axles I would also put brakes on both axles and we used electric brakes works just fine.Then we move to the rear and you can see the ramps which drop down then when you load you back up and settle into the places for the tires to set then you lift the ramps up and they lay on your tires then you lower your forks down on them help to lock fork lift in place the last picture shows the bed of trailerit is open so mud will fall off. You asked how much it cost well what I spent was about 7 years ago or longer I am sure the cost has risen sense so you have to ask the for them to give you a estimate. Mine cost less than 5,000 back then. The place that did the work was in Los Banos, Ca. Heppner Precision Machine phone 209 826 6404. I cannot load pictures here but if you send me a PM with e-mail address I will reply with the pictures there. Tom


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

See post 11 Mike. It is built for the swingers, its the one Mark Brown sent me to. Lots of pictures if you want someone local to build it.

If you want to, you can come look at my trailer and take pictures. Sometimes it makes more sence when you see it foryourself. Scott


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0386.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0387_zps350d3050.jpg
Here is my single axel for the Swinger 1K.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I have not seen the shipping invoice yet so I dont know the weight of the swinger. What is the weight I should expect to be moving around. Mine has the heavy bumper and the hive clamps. So I guess this is to you Trevor since yours looks just like mine, what does it weigh?

I cant wait until the truck gets here tomorrow. I cant wait to name it.


----------



## CES (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Mike, is this what you are looking for? Less than 5 minutes to load and head down the road. It is a tilt trailer. The back wheels of the forklift set between 2 square tubes. A chain is hooked across the hitch on the back of the forklift. Doesn't even need a binder to tighten the chain. The chain simply keeps the forklift from bouncing out of the 2 tubes that keeps it in place on trailer.

CES


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

CES said:


> View attachment 4716
> 
> Hey Mike, is this what you are looking for? Less than 5 minutes to load and head down the road. It is a tilt trailer. The back wheels of the forklift set between 2 square tubes. A chain is hooked across the hitch on the back of the forklift. Doesn't even need a binder to tighten the chain. The chain simply keeps the forklift from bouncing out of the 2 tubes that keeps it in place on trailer.
> 
> CES


Can you PM me or send me a link to more pictures closeups also. Would like to add that to my trailer build stock. Going to have one built. Keiths is a great one for quick on and off. Maybe I can get a few pic's from him.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Here's the one that Dave Mendes uses for his bobcats. It seems a little heavy to me but I know they work well. http://tropictrailer.trailersusa.co...bobcat-tilt-new-flatbed-heavy-duty-fl-i291649


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for that I am looking for a more purpose built one that weighs just enough to do the job and is small enough to move the swinger. Length and weight are important for fuel and mobility purposes.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

dbest said:


> Here's the one that Dave Mendes uses for his bobcats. It seems a little heavy to me but I know they work well. http://tropictrailer.trailersusa.co...bobcat-tilt-new-flatbed-heavy-duty-fl-i291649


Tropic Trailer dosent make them anymore ,they also wont work with a Swinger. They are great for Bobcats with casters though.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

What do you think 1 axle or two. I hear two beats your equipment less.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Any good trailer builders on the west coast?


----------



## Beesrme (Feb 4, 2011)

EastSideBuzz Try the one I told you about I know he knows how to build them. Tom


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me. I will contact him tomorrow to see how much he can do it for.


----------



## CES (Feb 4, 2009)

" Any good trailer builders on the west coast?"

Mike, Have you checked out Torklift Central in Kent? Everything they do has to do with trailers and they do fabrication.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Found this for someone looking for a swinger http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/bfs/3664100348.html



CES said:


> Mike, Have you checked out Torklift Central in Kent? Everything they do has to do with trailers and they do fabrication.


 Just sent them an email with my spec's.


----------

